# Anyone have luck with Mini Cooper audio upgrades?



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a 2009 Mini Cooper Clubman, the (standard) stereo is really horrible (I've heard the "premium" option isn't much better) - does anyone have any recommendations? Unfortunately, like many new car models, they refuse to do anything a standard size, so that probably limits options. Not really sure whether the weak link is the head-end or speakers, or both (probably).


----------



## neo_x (Mar 11, 2012)

Low power you should go with 2 sub-woofer 5,25" and 2 full range 4" cones, 
Hi power probably the best way is 5,25" mid woofer + home style tweeter with very low fs, and cross it as low as you can. and also try to orientate the tweeter as best as it's possible.
A little sub woofer may be a good choise too, for example a 8" from jl audio, wich can provide you high quality in very small enclosure, considering the small space you have in the mini....
cheers.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Any luck getting that Mini's sound upgraded? Is it in the realm of possibility? Not much room to work with.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Problem solved - bought a different car!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

That is one way to get there.


----------



## MANAGER (Sep 15, 2013)

have u ever heard something about Audison Products? specifically about the Bit Ten DSP!

it might be the solution...still having the oem stereo!

replace original speakers (i know they sound really bad)

I used a 3-way kit on the front in the MINI, used the audison bit one DSP for active crossover, time alignement etc. a compact 6 ch amplifire.


----------



## Misfit (Dec 27, 2013)

fitzwaddle said:


> Problem solved - bought a different car!


Ack! That's cheating! I have the "premium" system in my MINI Clubman, and it not that great. I want to add at least a subwoofer, but without changing out the head-unit and all that. It has an amp, but it'll be a chore to track down schematics to figure out which wires carry the head-unit's pre-amp signals. Then, finding all the full-range speakers so I can use high-pass filters. 

So, if anyone has information regarding the wiring to the amp, please post it up here. I've found some, but people say it changed a few times during different years, with totally different color wires and stuff. 

Then I'll have to run a thick power cable through my car. I should stop talking about it and just figure this out and get it over with. If I make any strides, I'll post up here. Regards.


----------



## r.kuenen (Apr 13, 2014)

If you have a little money to spend...


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

OK that's just nuts. Love it!


----------

